# Project: Blood Angels



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So Blood angels actually got me off my lazy ass Raven Guard had me down and out I hadn't been doing much, they didn't really interest me, I hadn't done anything in 40k for awhile... when I started reading about Blood Angels fluff, and seeing the new models, and I jumped on it, and so far I have this (Just a base coat on my guys)























































I'm going to get my brush out and do each Marine in blood red to get the spots I missed with my air brush, and then wash them with Baal Red clean up flat surfaces with some more blood red, do the eyes green.

Heavy Weapon Teams will have their helmets painted black and then gone over with Ultra Marine blue, highlighted probably with ice blue, I may try using a 2 stage highlight, ultramaine blue, then highlight enchanted blue, , then hard edges with the ice blue.

Assault Troops Helmets: basecoat of Iyanden Darksun, wash it with devlan mud, Paint it with a 1:1 iyanden darksun/sunburst yellow mix (leaving base coat showing in recesses). And if I do a single hightlight bleached bone, though I may do a 2 stage highlight adding Skull white after bleached bone.

Veteran Helmets: Gold in some way shape or form I'm going to practice on Dante sine he's metal and I can strip him easily in nail polish remover.

Vechiles:
I have a question about these, do you guys wash your Rhino's etc? As the rest of my army will be washed I'm wondering if this will make my vechiles look as if form another army.

I'm wondering if I should get into the deeper area's around the stacks with black or more blood red? YOu can see some of the white primer under neath in area's just curious what you guys would do... (ANd I know now to paint the tracks AFTER painting the bod and glue them on, along with all the bling (Angels, IMperial Eagles etc) 

As for Decals I massaged some ones found on B&C 

First is a clear sheet:










The second is to be printed on white










But sadly the 2nd one I may never use, because the knee pads are the wrong size for marine knee's they need to be much smaller to use.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So I worked on them again for a couple hours last night adding more blood red to even out the coats where the air brush missed, then washed them with Baal red, and for kicks and giggles I started on a devastator painting some of the black on him to get ready for the blue healmet, and bolt gun metal.

Sadly I nicked him with black which is a problem because to fix that I need to go back to white then back to red to get the same color going to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a hefty amount of models to start off with, I get overwhelmed if i try to do more than 5 at once 

The red does look good though, nice consistent coverage.

Good luck with your log, i'll be checking in to see some finished troops


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

The idea is to get my whole army based then I work in sets. I'll prime them all paint them all red, wash them all. Then do the black on my Devastators and some other models that have their guns attached (Used models I bought), the joints etc, the harness for jump packs swords etc. 

Then when it gets down to the nitty gritty of making each marine look good (Eyes, small things like purity seals, decals etc) I'll do 5 at a time, base them, do all the touch ups and then move to the next.

My idea is I didn't want to see Grey models or just black/white primed models on the table when I play.

Last night I primed white and put the base coat of blood red on another 10 jump troops, they just need washing and then I'll start doing some of the details.

For me its not that bad its like an assembly line.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Off to a good start, will be interesting to watch the progress.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I'm really interested in seeing the completed batch. I want to know how spraying the entire force can come out. From here it looks like the blood red was a bit too bright, I would have added a dab of dark flesh to the mix to tone it down. Are you going to do some dark linework in the cracks?

here comes some rep


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Certainly plenty to be getting on with! I too shall keep and eye on this log to see how you get on!

ElTanko


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

The brightness was my choice I wanted them a bright red so I painted Blood Red on white instead of black primer, they are much darker after the wash, my other army is black legion which is very dark so I wanted the opposite for my angels.

As for priming its been a life saver and a curse I say curse because I've had to go and paint so much stuff black (Swords, holsters, some helmets etc) that its very time consuming.

I'll get some photos up when I have some models further along.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So I did some yellow on my test marine trying to figure out a process (I did it from a red base and a black base (I painted the helmet 1/2 black just to see if I had to build up from black looked better than from red, but I honestly can't tell the difference)

As this is my test marine there is alot of things that need improving but in the end he'll be stripped and repainted the same way as the rest of my marines eventually.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Some of the detail looks nice and clean. Have you washed the red in this model?


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes the process I'm using is: White Prime, Blood Red Base Coat, Baal Red wash, Blood red along the flat area's to even them out, and highlight.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So now that I got my army done up in Blood red and washed, I'm trying to take 5 guys at a time and move them to completion and then move to the next five.

I'm not done these 5 I can't say I"m thrilled with the yellow helmets just not sure where to go from here...



















They look better in person the group photo is done with my iPhone and the helmets look brown but they look yellow to the eye.

I don't want ot strip these guys so I'm not sure where to go.

I'm also having problems with their eyes... I tried following the Book (Dark Angel Green eyes, with the center done in Snot Green, with just a bit of Scorpid Green, but I can't blend them at all....)


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

What do you guys think of: 

The right Arm will more than likely be switchable somehow (I don't like the Axe but I couldn't find a weapon that made it look like he was running/jumping) I put the holster to represent any of the types of pistols he can take since I couldn't figure out how to give him the Apothecary parts AND the weapons a Priest can upgrade to.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

I like your sanguinary priest.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your test assault marine mini. Nice and crisp metallic areas and the yellow is nicely done too.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought I'd post some updates its been awhile I haven't taken photos of my guys in a while but here is a bunch of the WIPS










































I'll take some photos of my finished stuff and upload that soon.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

How did you convert the last sanguiinary guard? I've been trying to find a way to have him holding the glaive backwards like that. Any tips?


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup I cut off his hand and used green stuff to make the hilt but to change the position of the arm what I did was cut the shoulder socket until the arm fit the way I wanted, its invisible because of the should pad but I kept carving away and filing down the angle until I got him holding it the way I wanted.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work...

suggestions for you with yellow.

I have found three methods work well.... either build slowly the layers of it OR try a deeper mustard yellow that can be highlighted up or wash it carefully or use a black line style that MOO does often.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is some more...
Some of my DC (Arms and JP are magnetized)

















Two of my Sanguinary Priests









Sanguinary Guard + Banner WIP









Vindicater WIP


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice looking models Trent, I especially like the DC. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Having to tend to agree with MOS above about the DC!

The more I read about the BA the more I am tempted to succumb to the black rage, however the Grey Knights are still holding their own for now.

Will be watching this thread closely!

Can I ask how long is it taking you to paint a marine or if I read it correctly a squad of 5?

ZE


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

It varies really depending I'm still trying to perfect how to paint them, I'd probably say maybe 5-8 hours for 5 guys from start to finish (priming, basing, painting etc) Also depends my Sanguinary Priests took much longer because I had to make sure not to knick the white.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

TrentLanthier said:


> Yup I cut off his hand and used green stuff to make the hilt but to change the position of the arm what I did was cut the shoulder socket until the arm fit the way I wanted, its invisible because of the should pad but I kept carving away and filing down the angle until I got him holding it the way I wanted.


 Very nice work. My collection proggression is opposite yours. I just started building a Raven Guard army, after building a 4600 point Blood Angels force. Keep up the good work.:gimmefive:


----------

